# Do I need a new modem?



## Viperrrrr (Jul 15, 2009)

Alright, I've had a modem since 2003. My ISP claims that their download is like 1.5 mbps and the upload is like .32 mbps. That seems pretty average. However, when I download a file, I download at a MAXIMUM of 150 kbps. I've used different routers with the same result, and I'm starting to think it's my modem.

Your 2 cents?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You need to take a closer look at those numbers. I would suspect that your speed is 150 kBps not 150 kbps.

150 kBps = about 1.2 mbps

So you are getting the speed you are supposed to be getting.


----------



## Viperrrrr (Jul 15, 2009)

Kilobytes per second.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Exactly


----------



## roosta (May 21, 2007)

If I may,

150KB/S is not 1.2MB

150KB/S is 0.146MB

There are 1024KB in a MB

I have no idea what is wrong with your downloading speed, just thought I should clear that up.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Again you need to make sure of your units. MB is not the same as Mb.

Little "b" = bits
Big "B" = Bytes


----------



## roosta (May 21, 2007)

Bah, I always hated those units, always confused them


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

I like to think of it this way. If you are measuring speed the unit will always be in bits. If it is in capacity the unit is bytes.


----------

